# High quality strain for Vert



## sgrowdum (May 8, 2016)

Looking for suggestions on a good mix between very high quality/high yield strain for a small vertical grow.

Space will be limited to 4X4 or 4X3. Plan is to run a lot of smaller plants.


----------



## CannaOG (May 8, 2016)

Critical hog th seeds


----------



## sgrowdum (May 8, 2016)

Isn't the critical hog more of a "commercial" type strain? I would prefer something with a strong smell/taste/punch. A strain that really stands out. I realize I'm asking for a lot but just gauging opinions.


----------



## m4s73r (May 8, 2016)

Diesel strains are pretty punchy. I have a sugar black rose going right now. Had some awhile back and the aroma's were amazing. Just so unique.


----------



## CannaOG (May 8, 2016)

sgrowdum said:


> Isn't the critical hog more of a "commercial" type strain? I would prefer something with a strong smell/taste/punch. A strain that really stands out. I realize I'm asking for a lot but just gauging opinions.


Critical hog has yield, smell, taste, and punch that's why I recommend it you asked for high quality/high yield


----------



## CannaOG (May 8, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/t-h-seeds-critical-hog-indoor.734968/
The one I grew was very loud and potent and yielded a lot it's also my profile pic


----------



## ichabod crane (Jun 1, 2016)

If you are running a lot of plants I would not do diesels. They stretch to much and will compete with each other and you will get a bunch of larf. 

I would recommend a quicker flowering strain that will not be in your grow area long enough to out grow its area. I do not grow small plants so I can not give you a strain only advice on what I would grow.

I generally dont grow indica plants because my set up runs large plants. Indicas tend to be slower to reach the height I need and take a lot of pruning when they do. But if you are growing many plants that means smaller plants that stay shorter. So I would say more indica leaning plants.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 1, 2016)

Gg4 viney as fuck will climb that shit no issue I pull 2-3lbs a light with her so very should do shit ton more


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 1, 2016)

there sooo much right now, peep this.

https://www.firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-brands-listing/product/961-decepticon

and

this

https://www.firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-products-listing/regular-seeds/product/735-star-blazer


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 2, 2016)

Northern light blue (delicious seeds), is it scrog or sog vertical?


----------



## darkzero (Jun 7, 2016)

Blue dream - hso, delahaze - paradise seeds, Jack herer or critical Jack.


----------



## sgrowdum (Jun 8, 2016)

I still haven't decided what size plants i want to go with. Im looking to yield 3lbs in a 4X4 tent with either a single 1000 or two 600's so maybe 50 or so. I don't plan on them getting very big. Ill look into the other strains


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 8, 2016)

Bro 3lbs on a 1000w in a 4x4 is gonna be hard I mean vert will help u but you have co2? Here's what 2.3lbs a light looks like granted it's og kush so not huge yielder anyways but still quality is more important


----------



## sgrowdum (Jun 8, 2016)

2 600's are what ill likely do. Ive yielded more with a little more room. I dont see it being that difficult.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 8, 2016)

Are you running co2? Silica?


----------



## sgrowdum (Jun 9, 2016)

co2/hydroton


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 9, 2016)

Add silica to ur run it adds weight if u want to hit that mark you'll need it. It makes the plant thicken it's cell wall so stems leaves and buds all get thicker stronger and the plants necessary hardier over all. It's like 16$ for a small bottle of pro tekt by Dyna gro that lasted 16 plants thru flower


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jun 9, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Add silica to ur run it adds weight if u want to hit that mark you'll need it. It makes the plant thicken it's cell wall so stems leaves and buds all get thicker stronger and the plants necessary hardier over all. It's like 16$ for a small bottle of pro tekt by Dyna gro that lasted 16 plants thru flower


Has it been proven that Si thickens the cell wall? Got any evidence?


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 9, 2016)

It's a well known fact here's an e book on it

https://books.google.com/books?id=vvXan_cJhhwC&pg=PA100&lpg=PA100&dq=silica+thickens+cannabis+cell+wall&source=bl&ots=jMelVkpo45&sig=cUYMhHHMppXcczUwNN_IlEcn5XU&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjOvKvUqJzNAhVWfVIKHa0NAgIQ6AEIIDAB#v=onepage&q=silica thickens cannabis cell wall&f=false


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm growing in coco for the first time, seedlings are two weeks old, using dyna 9-3-6 for veg.. Do you recommend to start feeding quarter strength at week two? From the start?


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 9, 2016)

Wait till they are about a foot tall then start with silica. I use protekt in tupur which is coco mix start at 2ml in veg and end up at 5 during late flower


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 9, 2016)

2ml-5ml per gal


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jun 11, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> It's a well known fact here's an e book on it
> 
> https://books.google.com/books?id=vvXan_cJhhwC&pg=PA100&lpg=PA100&dq=silica+thickens+cannabis+cell+wall&source=bl&ots=jMelVkpo45&sig=cUYMhHHMppXcczUwNN_IlEcn5XU&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjOvKvUqJzNAhVWfVIKHa0NAgIQ6AEIIDAB#v=onepage&q=silica thickens cannabis cell wall&f=false


I've never used it. But need to resupply this week, so might add that to the list. Do you use it through flowering?


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 11, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Bro 3lbs on a 1000w in a 4x4 is gonna be hard I mean vert will help u but you have co2? Here's what 2.3lbs a light looks like granted it's og kush so not huge yielder anyways but still quality is more important View attachment 3703388 View attachment 3703389


Are those HydroFarm Radiants?


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 11, 2016)

Radiant 8's


OneHitDone said:


> Are those HydroFarm Radiants?


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 11, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Radiant 8's


I have one hanging in my "side project". Probably the nicest reflector out there for the $
Highly recommend!


----------



## sgrowdum (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't need gimmick nutes or supplements to get 1.3 GPW. Im sure it works for some people but I run small amounts of basic nutrients and cut it with water from a separate aquaponics setup.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 13, 2016)

What gimics are being talked about here? There's scientific research to show what silica does I just buy pro tekt cuz it's cheap as fuck and no need for expensive shit


----------



## oteymut (Jun 21, 2016)

I would say Rare Dankness Scott's OG but



sgrowdum said:


> Looking for suggestions on a good mix between very high quality/high yield strain for a small *vertical grow*.
> 
> Space will be limited to 4X4 or 4X3. Plan is to run *a lot of smaller plants.*


there's a contradiction here. Vert grows are big plants, low numbers.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 21, 2016)

not sog vert


----------



## oteymut (Jun 21, 2016)

oh yeah... coliseum and stadium type grows... totally forgot about those. I instantly think trees in krusty buckets when I think vert.


----------



## sgrowdum (Jun 25, 2016)

I run vertical SOG


----------



## sgrowdum (Jun 25, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> What gimics are being talked about here? There's scientific research to show what silica does I just buy pro tekt cuz it's cheap as fuck and no need for expensive shit



There is scientific research to prove all kinds of shit, Doesn't mean i buy into it. There are so many people that waste so much time and effort on a miracle pill and it never pans out. Ive been doing this long enough to know that KISS and superior genetics are the key, Not the latest nute out this week.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 25, 2016)

Silica isn't the latest nute out the book been around forever it makes the plant thicken it's cell wall on the stems, leaves, and flowers aka adds weight this isn't new by any means and it don't matter what silica u use they are all the same I just say protekt cuz it's dirt cheap


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 25, 2016)

Also by doing so it increases the hardiness of your plants take higher heat or miss a watering or so on just a stronger plant overall this isn't new to horticulture


----------



## platt (Jun 26, 2016)

kali mist all the way man. It takes no more than 200$ to find a 70 days pheno
accentuated gravitropism, stiff stems by itself, awesome veg & clone under intense white lights, low odour bloom phase, decent yield even in penalized pot size, awesome bag appeal, rock solid lowers.. Perfect match & easy peasy for whoever knows what the term full potential stands for

Theres no need to operate into the aba & jasmonic acid pathway with this bitch. Basic brutal %rh & soft wind is enough<--vertical sure win


----------

